# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  What the heck is this?

## Tony Valko

Tried to reply to this thread:

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1079500

And this pops up:

Sucuri WebSite Firewall - CloudProxy - Access Denied
What is going on?
You are not allowed to access the requested page. If you are the site owner, please open a ticket in our support page if you think it was caused by an error: https://support.sucuri.net. If you are not the owner of the web site, you can contact us at soc@sucuri.net. Also make sure to include the block details (displayed below), so we can better troubleshoot the error. Block details
Your IP: 73.52.252.176 
URL: http://www.excelforum.com/newreply.p...eply&t=1079500 
Your Browser: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/6.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CL 
Block ID: SQLi17 
Block reason: SQL injection was detected and blocked. 
Time: Sat, 25 Apr 2015 17:17:22 -0400 
Server ID: cp447 
Sucuri CloudProxy
CloudProxy is a WebSite Firewall from Sucuri. It stands between your site and the rest of the world and protects against attacks, malware infections, DDOS, brute force attempts and mostly anything that can harm it. 

Not only that, but your sites get cached, speeding it up quite a bit. Interested? Visit http://cloudproxy.sucuri.net

----------


## LJMetzger

Hi Tony,

I get the same thing occassionally.  It seems like ExcelForum uses Sucuri software to monitor for bad things.  When it happens to me, it seems to be related to the code I am putting in the thread, and does not seem to be related to the thread itself.

When it happens, I save what I want to post in my favorite text editor.  I then attempt to reply again with a small piece of what I want to post.  I then edit the post as necessary, adding small pieces each time.  I am usually successful, but it takes a while and can be a tedious process.

Lewis

----------


## Tony Valko

Wow!

You deserve a medal going through that process to get around the message.

Thanks for the info!  :Cool:

----------


## jaslake

Hi Tony

I've had this happen on occasion.  Closing and reopening the Browser seems to fix it.

----------


## Tony Valko

Just tried that twice and I was still blocked.  :Frown:

----------


## FDibbins

I juist opened the link (twice) with no problem at all  :Confused:

----------


## xladept

It worked on the first click right away for me - I'm using FireFox??

----------


## Tony Valko

It didn't pop up when I opened the thread.

It happened when I had composed a reply then clicked on the Post Quick Reply button.

The formula I was suggesting was very similar to the one Ford suggested but it used more CHAR(10) functions.

----------


## xladept

It's happening to me today :Frown: 

I was able to dropbox my solution :Smilie:

----------


## adhawan06

> It's happening to me today





really??? But someone from excel forum reported that the issue has been sorted out?? Are you getting the same error?

----------


## xladept

Yes - it's still dysfunctional :Frown:

----------


## adhawan06

> Yes - it's still dysfunctional



I mean, Is it showing you the below error which Tony Reported in 1st post?

And this pops up:

Sucuri WebSite Firewall - CloudProxy - Access Denied
What is going on?
You are not allowed to access the requested page. If you are the site owner, please open a ticket in our support page if you think it was caused by an error: https://support.sucuri.net. If you are not the owner of the web site, you can contact us at soc@sucuri.net. Also make sure to include the block details (displayed below), so we can better troubleshoot the error. Block details
Your IP: 73.52.252.176 
URL: http://www.excelforum.com/newreply.p...eply&t=1079500 
Your Browser: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/6.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CL 
Block ID: SQLi17 
Block reason: SQL injection was detected and blocked. 
Time: Sat, 25 Apr 2015 17:17:22 -0400 
Server ID: cp447 
Sucuri CloudProxy
CloudProxy is a WebSite Firewall from Sucuri. It stands between your site and the rest of the world and protects against attacks, malware infections, DDOS, brute force attempts and mostly anything that can harm it. 

Not only that, but your sites get cached, speeding it up quite a bit. Interested? Visit http://cloudproxy.sucuri.net

----------


## xladept

Yes, that was the problem - it may be working now as I just posted some trivial code :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

Yes, that was the problem - it may be working now as I just posted some trivial code :Smilie:  - Nope :Frown:

----------


## adhawan06

It should be working fine...hehehe caz last time also, when the weekend came, the problem started...So as i was planning to spend some time to learn something here this weekend weekend so was afraid if it is going to be affected again then my plan is gone.  :Frown:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xladept

Nope :Frown:  - Not yet :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

It won't allow Replace code - as shown in this thread

----------


## teylyn

I had the sucuri page today when I clicked on the "What's New" page. I've seen it on other occasions, too. I rarely post VBA, so there must be an additional trigger in the mix.

Today I had several sucuri pages served. Excelforum was basically not usable. Now it seems fine again.

----------

